
Privilege and Inequality in Silicon Valley (2016) - rmason
https://rickyyean.com/2016/01/22/privilege-and-inequality-in-silicon-valley/
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10955285](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10955285)

